# Unemployment benefits for foreigners?



## noz03

I would normally never consider this but I am currently technically unemployed while I research and plan on starting up my own business here and I heard from someone that it might be possible to claim some unemployment benefits while I'm in this stage to help me with basic living costs. Does anyone know anything about the requirements of this or how complicated it could be?

I am a non German EU citizen, living in Berlin for 2 months now.


----------



## _shel

You haven't paid into the system so are not able to get anything from it. It is contributory based and new arrivals get nothing.


----------



## ALKB

noz03 said:


> I would normally never consider this but I am currently technically unemployed while I research and plan on starting up my own business here and I heard from someone that it might be possible to claim some unemployment benefits while I'm in this stage to help me with basic living costs. Does anyone know anything about the requirements of this or how complicated it could be?
> 
> I am a non German EU citizen, living in Berlin for 2 months now.


If you move to another member state for looking for work and have been unemployed before, you can transfer your unemployment benefits for up to 3 months to the host state.

BUT I think this has to be applied for before you move.

Otherwise, in Germany you can't apply for benefits within the first three months unless you are working (topping up low salary, etc.) After 90 days you need to be working anyhow and can apply for non-contribution based benefits such as Wohngeld (housing benefit), Kindergeld (child benefit) if applicable, etc.

Basically, no benefits unless you are working at least part time.


----------



## _shel

Yes, I remember the poster saying on another thread he hasn't lived in the EU for 10yrs so no benefits. That would probably mean not even health cover as no home country to apply for a card?


----------



## ALKB

_shel said:


> Yes, I remember the poster saying on another thread he hasn't lived in the EU for 10yrs so no benefits. That would probably mean not even health cover as no home country to apply for a card?


Ah, I didn't remember this.

I don't know whether he could use EHIC for health cover initially - isn't that only for travel, not relocation?

I would recommend to have a good travel insurance for a at least the first three months and finding employment ASAP to get into the German insurance system. Being insured "voluntarily" without employment is incredibly expensive and the jobcentre wouldn't be paying for insurance unless he is eligible for jobseeker benefits.

He might be able to get ALG II (sort of social security payments) after three months, since he can be a jobseeker for up to six months but a German court recently referred a case of benefits for EEA migrants to the European court and it was decided that Germany doesn't have to pay benefits if the EEA migrant is not working. The case was a bit extreme - a Romanian woman had lived in Germany for four years and had never worked. I don't know how this case has influenced how caseworkers deal with EEA cases in absence of a job. I imagine it to be quite a lengthy struggle to get anything.

Better to get a job at a supermarket stacking shelves or washing dishes in a restaurant while looking for something better to come along.


Hmmm. I don't know how the UK jobseeker benefit system works but if he has eligibility left over based on his contributions from over ten years ago he might be able to apply for jobseeker benefits through the UK system? Don't know whether he has to be in the UK for that application, though. I think if German benefits are supposed to be transferred to another EEA country it is crucial to apply for that at the jobcentre before leaving.


----------



## _shel

No eligibility from the UK where contributions based benefits are based on the previous 2 years NI payments, anything before that doesnt count except for old age pensions and he could only use that if he had already been claiming in the UK before moving to Germany. 

The EHIC card is for travel but many use it for that initial few months until they qualify as resident. Though not having come from the UK he cant apply for a card there. 

The case of the Romanian woman has influenced everywhere. The UK has blocked benefits for 3 months and then withdraws payments after that if there is no prospect of the migrant working ie no language skills, no qualifications or they are not really trying. They are also removing some who are not exercising treaty rights in any way.


----------



## noz03

Spoke to my friend again and the person she knows apparently worked 3 months then intentionally got fired. It's 2nd hand information so I'm not sure how accurate it is but I am guessing the requirement is to work 3 months in the country and then loose for the job for some reason (not quit).


----------



## _shel

EU rules don't work like that. You need to be excercising treaty rights or the host country is entitled to refuse you residence and the benefits that go along with it such as health care and welfare payments unless you have accumulated enough insurance through work.


----------



## ALKB

noz03 said:


> Spoke to my friend again and the person she knows apparently worked 3 months then intentionally got fired. It's 2nd hand information so I'm not sure how accurate it is but I am guessing the requirement is to work 3 months in the country and then loose for the job for some reason (not quit).


Lovely.

And we all wonder why David Cameron wants to cut all benefits, even in-work benefits for EEA migrants in the first five (!) years of residence in the UK.

Anyhow. Quitting a job would mean you put yourself intentionally into a situation that means that you need public funds to maintain yourself. 

Three months is not enough to accumulate eligibility for jobseeker allowance (ALG I). If you are made redundant, the Jobcenter might grant you ALG II but after that recent case in the European court I think it will be much harder for that to succeed after only three months of working in Germany.

Better keep that job beyond three months and be on the safe side.


----------



## mahesh113

Can you please tell me if being an indian citizen, whether I am eligible of getting non employment benefit after working there in Germany once and quit job before 3 months?
My intention is to work in Germany and not to quit so hastily, but just need information from you experts.


----------



## _shel

No you wouldnt have paid into the system for long enough. Dependent on your visa you may have to leave the country if you lose your job. 
Why would you think a foreign country of which you are not a citizen or have permanent residence would give you state benefits?


----------



## ALKB

mahesh113 said:


> Can you please tell me if being an indian citizen, whether I am eligible of getting non employment benefit after working there in Germany once and quit job before 3 months?
> My intention is to work in Germany and not to quit so hastily, but just need information from you experts.


Generally, no. Even after three months it's doubtful unless you are married to a German national.

What kind of permission do you have to work in Germany?


----------

